
The Guardian view on Elon Musk: a billionaire in need of humility - wslh
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/jul/16/the-guardian-view-on-elon-musk-a-billionaire-in-need-of-humility
======
ryanmercer
I think he just needs people not constantly shitting on his companies. The man
is building a car and space company from scratch and every tweet he posts,
every interview he does, every time he opens his mouth an army of trolls and
haters besiege him ignoring his victories and highlighting every setback or
temporary failure.

I think he also needs a proper vacation with zero internet or telephones for a
week.

